# Phoenix Expo Photo



## TylerStewart (Nov 23, 2010)

I was able to sneak past the armed guards to the upper levels of the expo, and got this cool shot of my wife and 7 week old "helper." 

The show was a blast, sat through the TTPG conference, chatted with Neal, and got more of Tom than I think I can handle! Lots of interesting talks and lots of turtle/tortoise people there. I also thought Tom was insane for going head first down a burrow, then on Sunday I met the people that let it happen! Good times!


----------



## coreyc (Nov 23, 2010)

Congarts on the future tortoise keeper wish I lived closer would have loved to been there


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 23, 2010)

you need to do the taylor michigan show


----------



## DeanS (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats on the "little one"...Your booth looks nice...what did the others have to offer? Were they as organized or did you even get out of your area (other than to shoot this picture)?


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> you need to do the taylor michigan show



We'd love to be traveling more for it, but really, just the way tortoises are built (large, and mostly need to be outdoors), it's just not an area (climate) that I think we would sell much. We have done Chicago in the past, and were talking about doing it in 2011, but it'll really just come down to a dollar-based decision (if it makes sense to go). I'm all for going up there to make an appearance, but it's just not smart to spend a week and a few thousand dollars taking the trip (with travel costs, booth costs, shipping costs) if I don't think the show will justify those costs. Plus, that just makes one more state that is going to be harassing me for tax money 



> what did the others have to offer? Were they as organized or did you even get out of your area (other than to shoot this picture)?



The highlights for me were some nice 6-8" radiateds that Jerry Fife had, and another guy had a few Chaco torts that looked good. The show itself is very tortoise heavy (sulcatas were probably at 1/3 of the booths) and when there's that many baby sulcatas all in one place, prices fall to the floor. This also makes it hard to sell anything else (why buy a baby redfoot for $90 when you can get 3 sulcatas for that?). The show traffic wasn't bad, but the tortoise buyers were really diluted, like I expected it to be. I did have some time to walk around when the booth got slow (like for this photo), and fortunately most of the vendors I'm friends with were right in my area, so I could go chat and run back if I saw Sarah working too hard . Very few people had any tortoises besides sulcata babies. There were a few with baby leopards. I think we had 11 species with us.


----------



## Neal (Nov 23, 2010)

Richard Fife had a medium ivory tortoise with him, I thought that was pretty cool. Tyler actually had 12 tortoise species but we bought the last of the "stuffed leopard" breed. Berkley loves that thing by the way, she walks around with it all over the house. 


I think EVERYONE there got enough of Tom to last them a year. It was funny seeing him go around with his laptop.  He better bring Bullet again next time!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow...7 weeks old already??? Did you tell us that the baby had been born and I just missed it? If so, I apologize. I'll make up for it with this:


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 23, 2010)

You should do the repticon show here in Orlando next year I would totally buy something at your booth a tort. to be exact  Well until Chevy gets better! There are a lot of tortoise owners here in Florida so I think you would get a lot of traffic at your booth 

also how many torts did you sell?


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2010)

So that's what your booth looks like when its not taken over by cockroaches... not bad.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Wow...7 weeks old already??? Did you tell us that the baby had been born and I just missed it?



Yep, he was born in late September. We named him Wyatt Reed Stewart. He's a good boy, and came out with more hair than I've ever seen on a new baby. Here's his pic: 







> You should do the repticon show here in Orlando next year I would totally buy something at your booth a tort. to be exact Well until Chevy gets better! There are a lot of tortoise owners here in Florida so I think you would get a lot of traffic at your booth



Now just get another dozen people to guarantee that, and I'll book the flight! 



> also how many torts did you sell?



Not as many at the show as I sold on the website in the same 4 days.... We had a local lady e-mail us on Thursday that bought 7 higher-end tortoises (we met her last night for the delivery). That sale, combined with a few other online sales over the weekend made it a good weekend overall LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2010)

What an absolutely adorable picture! Did you pose that, or is it professional? He must take after his mom!


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> What an absolutely adorable picture! Did you pose that, or is it professional? He must take after his mom!



So basically, you think I'm ugly..... That's ok, I'm taken so I have nothing to prove with my looks. 

My wife's friend took that photo. She has a little studio set up in a spare bedroom apparently.


----------



## trentlee111 (Nov 23, 2010)

do any shows ever come to louisiana? also do u know of any rescues in louisiana r close?


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 23, 2010)

well I dint know peoples names but I saw a heck of a lot of people carrying around sullies, redfoots, leopards and more so Im pretty sure you would do well! Also what types did you sell?


----------



## Candy (Nov 23, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler to you and your wife on that precious bundle of joy. What a beautiful little guy you have there and from what I can tell from the picture your wife looks pretty good for just having him 7 weeks ago.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 23, 2010)

It was good to meet you at the expo. 
And its a beautiful pic of a beautiful little one.

take care

teri


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Your little one is adorable, you must be very proud


----------



## terryo (Nov 24, 2010)

OMG! Your precious baby is beautiful......and that picture should be in a book.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice setup and congradulations.


----------



## laura808 (Nov 24, 2010)

This makes me sad. There are NO reptile expos in Hawaii! It sounds soooo amazing to be around so many tortoises and turtles! But then again it might be a good thing, I would buy another tortoise and my mom would have a cow! Hopefully Ill go to a reptile expo sooner or later! 

you have an extremely cute baby!


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's a good kid, and sleeps 22 hours a day. Now if we could only get the 20 month old boy on the same schedule.... He's a maniac.


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable pictures! I notice the tortoises all seem to be hiding from your older boy. They must know exactly what they're in for!

I also like how he's carefully using two hands. Good man.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww both your babies are adorable 
You should definitely do another Chicago show!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 26, 2010)

Great photos, both of the little ones and the torts!


----------



## motero (Nov 26, 2010)

I missed all the fun, was out of town for a wedding, I hope to make it next year. 

With all that hair your two month old looks like a six month old. Very cute.


----------

